# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  Recommendations for Tank Maker

## Numbskull

I used to order from N30 last time for my tanks.

As i need a new custom tank, anyone got any recommendations??


55cmx60xmx42cm with cabinet. As space constraints thats why the tank size is a bit wierd haha. Anyway its for my 1st planted tank.  :Grin:

----------


## issacyeo

Tank Junction aka sgBros
http://www.sgbros.com
http://www.tankjunction.sg

Yong Hua
+65 8242 3728; +60 127079825; +60 137116339

Tank Maker aka Gerald
http://www.tankmaker.com

David SWS

CR Aquarium
http://www.craquarium.com.sg/products.htm

----------


## bernie

What is David SWS contact? I planning for a new tankset too.

----------


## issacyeo

erm... sorry, david sws is no longer doing tanks. you can try getting quotes from the others.

Lim64
HP: 91065198

Soon Heng Fish Tanks Manufacturers (Soon Heng)
Blk 201, Hougang St 21, #01-09, Singapore 530201
Factory: Blk 1 YS One, #01-03, Yishun Street 23, Singapore 788441
Tel: 6280 2792
Fax: 6289 5164
Factory: 6758 2713
Factory Fax: 6755 6892

----------


## icemanken85

Another one for consideration:
Aquatic Style
Blk 9, kaki bukit road 1, Eunos Technolink, #03-01.Tel: 97403747

Friendly & good service..

----------


## bernie

Soon Heng (Hougang) moved to Pasir Ris already. Exact address I did not take note but somewhere in the industrial/farm area.

----------


## Aquanoob

Bernard, what size of tank you getting? Aquatic Style has few postings in the merchant threads.

----------


## bernie

2x2x1.5ft. I apporached a few to quote already.

----------


## sateman

Can talk to Leslie from Aquatic Style. Super friendly and nice chap. Got my 40cm cube from him recently. Love it.

----------


## Aquanoob

Yes, can talk to Leslie. I have not buy any tank from him yet but I have made countless enquires to him on the price of various size tanks, and he will reply me everytime. He may be doing sales, but at least he is responsive not like some others I encountered.

----------


## illumnae

I highly recommend SGBros/Tank Junction. Currently both my tanks at home are made by them, no regrets. Their pre-sales and after sales service are top notch.

I would also recommend Yong Hua. My dad's tank is made by them.

----------


## bernie

Sadly, Tank Junction do not make metal racks, they only do cabinates.

Yong Hua said will call me back but that did not happen.

----------


## bravobb

> Sadly, Tank Junction do not make metal racks, they only do cabinates.
> 
> Yong Hua said will call me back but that did not happen.


My tank is from YongHua. He is a very busy man... (business too good i think)
Call him if he did not call you..

----------


## pa1407

from Sonray, Dennis @9382 9137

----------


## qngwn

i called sgbros before for a 60x30x30 quotation, they recommend 10mm glass for that small tank size, and if any thinner, they will not want to provide warranty or any from of guarantee.

Looks like i'll be going back to N30..

----------


## David

I noticed no one mentioned Coral Reef...they no longer around?

----------


## AQMS

> I noticed no one mentioned Coral Reef...they no longer around?


Yes David, they are still around.... i think someone did mention it,you probably missed it.

----------


## qngwn

They are still around, many of the custom tank sets in this forums are from them.

Price wise, abit steep for myself..

----------


## David

Okay...my mistake cause Coral Reef makes pretty good tanks last I remembered...I could be wrong but I think they were the pioneers to make custom tanks with 'Diamond Glass'?

----------


## qngwn

> Okay...my mistake cause Coral Reef makes pretty good tanks last I remembered...I could be wrong but I think they were the pioneers to make custom tanks with 'Diamond Glass'?


Yes CR makes good and lasting tanks. They do provide warranty and guarantee as well, but all these do not come cheap.. 

Out of my list, at least till I start working..

----------


## andyncc

This Leslie is a con man, he conned me just for SGD 92 dollars for a 3 ft tank which I have ordered. Keep giving excuses when I wanted to collect my tank from him or dun answer call and reply text. Can't believe there is con man for making fish tank too. Anyway I have already make a police report against him. I have all the evidence like bank transfer and all the text messages. Beware all bro here. It just not right to do this kind of things here in the forum. Just for SGD 92 dollars. Not worth paying the high price for his action.

----------


## limz_777

> This Leslie is a con man, he conned me just for SGD 92 dollars for a 3 ft tank which I have ordered. Keep giving excuses when I wanted to collect my tank from him or dun answer call and reply text. Can't believe there is con man for making fish tank too. Anyway I have already make a police report against him. I have all the evidence like bank transfer and all the text messages. Beware all bro here. It just not right to do this kind of things here in the forum. Just for SGD 92 dollars. Not worth paying the high price for his action.



did you go down personally to find him ? was about to order from him for a custom tank as well

----------


## andyncc

No, I wanted too. But they are investigating the case and they said they will go to store address to look for the owner. I am suppose to collect the tank from him at Hougang Ave 8 and he confirmed the nite before and ask me to text him once I am ready to go yesterday nite. Again, no reply and not answering phone calls. This is the 3rd time he failed to delivered the tank to me, initial first time was excuses he gave like going long overseas trip, 2nd time was he is so sick till cannot reply text and answer call. I have been waiting for this tank for a month, he said he will takes 2 weeks to frabricate upon receiving the bank transfer. But once he got the money, he did not deliver the tank. I feel cheated, if he cannot delivered just say so. Refund the money, don't take people's money and don't deliver the goods as promise. I think I am reasonable enough to wait and give in to him time after time for his lame excuses, and now.... not even returning text messages and calls. Nowhere to be seen. Unbelivable. Administrator, please take note of this person. It is not right to collect money from consumer and not delivering the products. All bro here please take note, its not about the money that piss me off, its the intergrity of this person.

----------


## limz_777

just to check leslie is the owner of aquatic style ?

----------


## Acezzz

Just to clarify to bro Andy.. The tank is done long time ago.. I text you when the tank is done but you said you were busy at work and can't collect it. Bro. This is just timing that can't match between you and me.. You can't said I con you.. You can check our messages.. First , I text you saying that the tank was ready on 14th aug.. You said you want to collect on weekend, I told you weekend I'm not around.. Then you told me you collect when I'm back and you were free only weekend.. On 24th aug you text me again saying you got oversea assignment and can only collect the tank the week after and I also said to you no pro..you said you will collect from me on sat .. I said should not be a problem and he told me you will text me on Friday again.. But you never. On the 1st of sep ( Sunday ) , you text me and tell me you want to collect the tank and said if not you will be flying off on Monday again.. This is a Sunday bro, I told you I'm spending time with family.. And told you whether can collect it on Monday . Yes, in between this period, my kids took the phone and play so I had miss yr texts on Monday. Is partially my faults.. I just wanna let you know that I don't need to con the $92 dollar for you. Is just some misunderstanding . 
I hope the above explanation can clears all people doubt.. 
Thanks...

----------


## Acezzz

One more thing bro Andy.. I also need to let you know my service.. Yr tank is self collection.. But yr working timing is so late.. I did offer you that you can meet me somewhere to take the tank after your work which I think seldom people will do that . Even shops.. I really hope you can clear my name for saying I con your $92.00.. Thanks...

----------


## Acezzz

Im not the owner of aquaticstyle. I had setup a new company call exquisite concept pte ltd.. You can visit my website .. www.exquisite-concept.com




> just to check leslie is the owner of aquatic style ?

----------


## limz_777

> Im not the owner of aquaticstyle. I had setup a new company call exquisite concept pte ltd.. You can visit my website .. www.exquisite-concept.com



ok , nice of you to chime in to clarify things , there are always two sides to a story

----------


## Acezzz

> ok , nice of you to chime in to clarify things , there are always two sides to a story


Ya bro,

i will risk my rep for $92.00.... Thanks for understanding..

----------


## felix_fx2

this is going quite off topic.

understand a police report has been made. so police will contact and settle with aquaticstyle correct?

im going say this once. watch the sms lingo.

----------


## Acezzz

> this is going quite off topic.
> 
> understand a police report has been made. so police will contact and settle with aquaticstyle correct?
> 
> im going say this once. watch the sms lingo.


Noted mod.. Thanks..

----------


## vinz

Since both sides has presented their side of the story without too much ugliness, we'll close this thread. The matter should be settled offline. If there is a conclusion/settlement and either side wishes to post, PM me.

[Sent via Tapatalk on Galaxy Nexus]

----------

